# No shorts



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

I've been pinged two times in one week for wearing shorts to commercial job sites.
The only reason I can think of why some gen contractors don't allow shorts is scrapes to legs from sharp objects. 
What else could it be? I think it's tupid.
It's supposed to 90 on Friday and probably hotter than that inside the building.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Had that issue often. Nothing you can do.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I knew a guy who wore overalls over shorts. It worked for him, but I couldn't go that route. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Look...

When you're wearing shorts -- everyone can see your prison tats.

This is deemed patent micro-aggression -- and sexist, to boot.

Wearing a thong + chaps is no solution, either.

So, don't even go there.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

What's worse is when they are taping. All that compound adding to the humidity in the late summer.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

from the title i thought tere might be a semi nude woman involved!:laughing:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Good ol Minnesota humidity.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

They also frown upon flip flops too.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Im lucky and a lot of tradesmen tell me so.. some frown on shorts but they also hate radios and sit there at breaktime frown in thoughts w heavy eyelids.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

https://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&p_id=10658


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

You would hate most of our sites. Everyday PPE 
Long pants
Long sleeve FR shirt
Safety toed boots
Gloves
Hard hat
Safety glasses
Hearing protection 
Sometimes hi vis vest


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Dare I join this party?


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> Dare I join this party?


 I will set your grass skirt alight and slap you with your own flip-flop you one season, swaggering island guy! :laughing:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

How about earbuds...can we wear earbuds? Without my flip flops I gotta have my tunes!


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Dash Dingo said:


> The only reason I can think of why some gen contractors don't allow shorts is scrapes to legs from sharp objects.
> What else could it be? I think it's tupid.


Long pants not only look more professional, but help protect your legs from cuts, burns, slivers, etc. I couldn't image wearing shorts to work even if permitted. Also bare legs (and arms) are not permitted inside the arc flash boundary which is likely present until an electrically safe work condition has been established and verified.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

These guys make mesh vented pants. By the looks of it they are made for road constructions crews, but I have a welder friend who swears by them. Might be worth giving it a shot.

http://www.coolworksworkwear.com/


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

In the 100 degree days and high humidity I am wearing dry on the fly duluth trading co shorts. Screw looks. But for what I do, I can.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Nothing like working in a poorly ventilated warehouse near the roof running rigid in Texas. Imma check out those ventilated pants they sound promising.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Install jobs I was on there was no flash hazard due to nothing energized. Service calls and work were a different story. I agree pants look more professional when dealing with customers but when out on a new school, hospital, or similar construction site who are you impressing?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Michigan Master said:


> Long pants not only look more professional, but help protect your legs from cuts, burns, slivers, etc. I couldn't image wearing shorts to work even if permitted. Also bare legs (and arms) are not permitted inside the arc flash boundary which is likely present until an electrically safe work condition has been established and verified.



Long Pants- It's an east coast disease. And it spread to OSHA and nobody had the guts to stand up to them because they are afraid OSHA is going to show up on one of their projects the next week if they did protest the long pants rulings. 

Over there on the mainland they sure like making sure you blue collar boys don't get so uppity and end up looking like one of the ''smart'' guys who sits at a desk. My shorts , t-shirt, and flops is a 100 % approved to wear to any desk job uniform here in Hawaii. And since I don't have to worry about either the union bosses, or OSHA - I like wearing what all the office salarymen wear to work.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

You're my hero.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

wildleg said:


> https://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&p_id=10658


I read that link. Where does it say you can't wear shorts?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> They also frown upon flip flops too.


What about these flip flops?


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Shorts, t shirt, sneakers and ankle socks are the uniform of the day for me. Until it drops below 70 degrees, then it's big boy clothes.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

drsparky said:


> What about these flip flops?


Those are ok if your name is Milo. Mike's wear only the kind you get at Local Motion Surf shop at Koko Marina shopping center........


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Carhartt shorts and Danner soft toe hikers are my resi getup today.


----------



## Palm (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't care about sweat during a normal workday. Just let me wear moisture-wicking clothing in non-energized environments and I won't snitch on you to OSHA for not filing an accident report for that papercut you're hiding from them, boss.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

These go really well with Carhartt shorts and they are real work shoes.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I agree. Worst part of the day is morning when you're hot and uncomfortable before you start sweating. Once I get started I'm good so long as I keep hydrated. I often take my breaks in the heat so I don't have to transition.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

dawgs said:


> You would hate most of our sites. Everyday PPE
> Long pants
> Long sleeve FR shirt
> Safety toed boots
> ...


I could never EVER work on a site like that. The heat affects me pretty badly, and the older I get the worse it gets. 
I could not even think about wearing long pants in summer, let alone a long sleeve shirt.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Michigan Master said:


> Long pants not only look more professional, ...........


I'm sorry, but this is utter B-S! It's a personal opinion and nothing more. 

Personally, I think the idiots walking around Manhattan in 90+ degree heat in suit jackets and pants are the ones who look like fools, because there is NO reasons for it. Safety gear is one thing, but a suit jacket in mid-summer? WHY??


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Long pants, steel toes, 4" of sleeve minimum and safety glass at all times for us.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

TGGT said:


> Nothing like working in a poorly ventilated warehouse near the roof running rigid in Texas. Imma check out those ventilated pants they sound promising.


If you try them out, come back and let us know how they are.


----------



## Palm (Jun 27, 2016)

Speedy Petey said:


> Safety gear is one thing, but a suit jacket in mid-summer? WHY??


 Man boobs need to be watered and kept away from the sunlight. Critters become restless when the temperatures rise, so long pants provide an extra margin for error when entering their territory.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

let's face it, there is nothing you can wear that is going to protect you from the hazards of a jobsite. I was in a hurry once cutting lumber for formwork, and when I got home from work I noticed that I had cut right through the nylon toes on one of my boots, straight accross. I was surprised I had toes. And that hard had is not gonna help you if a 12" block or a piece of angle iron gets dropped from over 10' above you.

the idea behind the regulations (IMO) is that people should be protected from most of the most common hazards, as indicated by accidents and near misses.

Those of you that have seen accidents and had to deal with osha inspectors probably know that when they get to the site, they just start making a list of everything that they can nail you with.

A moron on a job I was running jumped down a 28' caisson, and when the inspector got there the first thing out of his mouth was:
"was he wearing workboots",
"did he have his hardhat on",
etc. 

If and when you get fined, all those things on the list will have dollar signs attached to them.

You don't need to convince anyone here that you should be wearing shorts, or a speedo, if that's what you want, cause I couldn't care less what you wear to work. Just convince the osha inspector when you meet him.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I think hardhats in most jobs are the dumbest thing ever. Industrial or when people are working above you fine so be it but 95% of the time they are just a sweaty pain in the ass. Steel toed boots are another dumbassed thing for electricians.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> I think hardhats in most jobs are the dumbest thing ever. Industrial or when people are working above you fine so be it but 95% of the time they are just a sweaty pain in the ass. Steel toed boots are another dumbassed thing for electricians.


I don't care for hard hats or any hats in hot weather. I have always worn steel toes but in the sneaker type work shoe I posted more than boots.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

I hate shorts, but if someone wanted to wear them I figure that's on them and not me. I just don't like getting up and down off my knees while wearing shorts. YMMV.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CGW said:


> I hate shorts, but if someone wanted to wear them I figure that's on them and not me. I just don't like getting up and down off my knees while wearing shorts. YMMV.


Knee pads work with shorts and offer more protection than a layer of cloth. I hate long pants in hot weather and I'm not that big a fan in warm weather. Maybe i should have gone into a nudist retirement complex as the staff electrician.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Well it's never too late!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CGW said:


> Well it's never too late!


This is true but I'm kind of locked in here for now. Once I really am ready for a retirement village I'll look but then I have to see all those old women nekkid.
I like much younger ladies.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> This is true but I'm kind of locked in here for now. Once I really am ready for a retirement village I'll look but then I have to see all those old women nekkid.
> I like much younger ladies.


I don't know... some of these older women these days are rockin' it


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CGW said:


> I don't know... some of these older women these days are rockin' it


I'll leave them for you my friend. I have been to the mountain of spring break coeds. South Padre Island is my ideal mecca.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'll leave them for you my friend. I have been to the mountain of spring break coeds. South Padre Island is my ideal mecca.


HAHA fair enough... I'm an equal opportunity provider, so I will go where needed. Talk about affirmative action... :devil2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CGW said:


> HAHA fair enough... I'm an equal opportunity provider, so I will go where needed. Talk about affirmative action... :devil2:


That adds a whole new dimension to EOE!


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Anything but hazmat, that's my motto :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CGW said:


> Anything but hazmat, that's my motto :laughing:


A woman in the hazmat category could prove beyond approach!


----------

